# Just got amh result (6)- do I take dr's advice and move onto donor eggs?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

So I have had 2 NHS icsi procedures this year- both producing poor quality embryos.
Dr's advice is to move onto de as low amh and poor quality eggs produced.
Would you accept this and move on to de ?


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

It's a difficult one as its so personal. My AMH was far lower than yours at 33 years old so I made the decision to move straight onto donor eggs as I wanted the best possible chance and accepted that time was not on my side! There are stories of ladies who have had success with low AMH, it just means you may have a 10% chance of success rather than 50% with DE. It's all a gamble really. We also looked at the financial and emotional implications of trying time after time. Although it was devastating to be told my chances were so low, I don't regret my choices now!!

Good luck, I really hope things work out for you xx


----------



## woodtiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I don't think 6 is that low to be honest. My AMH was around 4 this summer, got 7 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 great embyros put back but ended in chemical preg. My consultant said there was no evidence of poor embryo quality. 
Recently had AMH tested again, its about 3.5, and am still OK to go ahead with my own eggs next cycle (in January). I'm 38. 

What kind of ivf protocol were you on ? I did a short antagonist protocol i.e. no down-regulation, then 225 iu Gonal F. Apparently short protocols work better on patients with diminshed ovarian reserve (shown by low AMH and antral follicle count). 

Male factor is also relevant in your situation and may well have impacted on the quality of embryos produced. ICSI is not the answer to everything. 

If I were in your situation I would ask to try a different protocol with your own eggs before moving on to DE. Also (no doubt you're doing this already) do everything possible to improve DH's sperm. My DH's improved from very low motility / poor morphology to normal after substantially cutting down on alcohol, taking antioxidants and doing acupuncture. 

The advantage of DE is much less time pressure. You have time for another cycle with your own eggs before moving on to DE. I guess your answer depends on how much you want to get pregnant NOW and also the financial side of things i.e. how many more cycles can you get on the NHS? If you have only one cycle left and have to choose between DE and your own eggs (maybe on a different protocol) then even if you choose your own and it doesn't work, it's still possible to save up to do DE privately because you have time, if you see what I mean.  

Good luck !


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for your responses.
No more NHS goes left and certainly not desperate to be pregnant now but now there is a time pressure with my own eggs. My doc seems to think my egg quality is really poor .. Only 1 fertilised with icsi last time and I have never got to blast or frozen stage.
Just not sure if I will bond with a de child..... Thinking, thinking...


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Kate, just wanted to say my AMH was 6.6 when I did IVF in August.  I just got 5 eggs, four fertilised and all four were put back (I had treatment abroad) and I'm 18 weeks pregnant today.

So a low AMH doesn't necessarily mean OE will be unsuccessful.  If you're not ready for DE, maybe try one more OE cycle and see what can be done to improve egg quality (diet, supplements, accupuncture, etc. etc.) in the months leading up to treatment.  Then you'll at least know you did all you could for your own eggs.  Then if none of your efforts results in a BFP it might make moving onto DE easier for you.    

Best of luck


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

It is really difficult to know what to do sometimes. I was completely anti DE at first and was adamant I wouldn't consider it. It was different for me though as, not only was my AMH low, my FSH was 23. It is now 35 so realistically, the chances for me with OE are very low and deep down I know that! I would have gone for it with OE if my FSH had been lower. 

Regarding bonding with a DE child, no one can tell you what to do or feel, but I personally can't imagine feeling any differently about an OE baby as I do about being pregnant with this one. I am just incredibly grateful to the donor for giving me this opportunity. My friend had 2 DE babies as she has a genetic problem that caused the death of her own genetic child at 10 months old. It was terrible for her but she adores her gorgeous children now and DE has changed her life.

I agree with Arkay that it's important to know you did everything you can with OE. DE does remove the time pressure and you are still young anyway!


----------

